# Should I trade my XD for a Para Ordnance P-14?



## jbigs08 (Mar 31, 2012)

Someone offered to trade me their Para Ordinance P-14 .40 for my Springfield XD .45. I am looking to get a .40 or a 9mm, and something that is smaller and easier to conceal. I searched google for P-14 in .40 caliber and I only found one. The guy who has it told me they are very rare, and that the model P-14 comes in .45 caliber and that's why I can't find any online. I found someone else who is selling one on armslist.com, so I know that this guy isn't trying to pull a fast one on me. What do you think?


----------



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

According to the 2012 catalog, Para does not have a P-14 .40. It does have a P-16 .40 though. The P-14 .40 may be an older model, but currently, the P-14 is a .45. As far as carryability, the P series is a full size 1911 and may be thinner, but it is longer than an XD and is all metal vs the polymer XD so there would be a major weight difference. Quality wise it would be a good trade leaning toward you, though both are good guns. Sorry, but I don't know even what I would do there.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The Para P14-40 was an older gun, want to say it was the Officer/Compact sized gun in .40.

Is the gun blued or stainless? If it's a Stainless I would be more inclined to promote the trade. Their blued and Parakoted guns don't hold up very well finish wise. One thing though, as the gun is out of 
production, and has been for some time it may be harder to find extra magazines. *Factory mags appear to be available* avoid Promags.

Is this somene that's interested in the trade local? If so try the gun out and see what you think.


----------



## gryphonz3 (Jan 10, 2012)

You could always find another XD...probably not another Para.I would do the trade if it was in good shape and had a couple mags.


----------



## smansewer (Jan 14, 2013)

i have 2-15 round; 3-14 round; and 3- 10 round 45 ACP Para magazines for a gun stolen many years ago. where do i sell these?
thanks


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

smansewer said:


> i have 2-15 round; 3-14 round; and 3- 10 round 45 ACP Para magazines for a gun stolen many years ago. where do i sell these?
> thanks


Are your mags factory Para-Ordnance?

If so, drop me a PM.


----------

